

Start-Up Chile Company Installs Pipelines by Air (Helicopter) - trhorsley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vkmSIEaqiQ&feature=youtu.be
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tohl/tohl-elevating-infrastructure&#60;p&#62;FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE								 AUGUST 20, 2012
Atlanta based start-up creates a proven solution for installing pipelines by helicopter, through new sustainable and cost-effective techniques.
TOHL – A Social Enterprise with Humanitarian &#38; Industrial Applications
Atlanta, Georgia –TOHL has developed a new pipeline installation method that not only enables poor communities to cost-effectively have access to a continuous water supply, but also has significant disaster relief uses and industrial uses.  TOHL is able to cost-effectively and quickly install pipelines by un-spooling large rolls of coiled tubing from helicopters.  The helicopters are able to reach remote locations in order to mobilize communities with a continuous supply of water.  Other applications include mining, agriculture, and other sectors.  Click this link to TOHL’s 1st installation in action: http://youtu.be/_vkmSIEaqiQ
TOHL’s methodology was first conceived of in the wake of the Haiti earthquakes, when the Georgia Tech student, Apoorva Sinha, envisioned a fluid transport system that would cost-effectively and efficiently deliver fluids to victims of the earthquakes in Haiti.  Apoorva thought of using helicopter deployed supply lines to get water and supplies to the people who needed it directly after the earthquake disaster in Haiti.  Just last month, this dream was realized after the TOHL team was able to complete its 1st installation by helicopter in the community of San Jose de Maipo in the country of Chile in South America.
On July 5th, 2012, TOHLcompleted the fastest known pipeline installation ever recorded.  A 1 km pipeline was installed via helicopter in only 9 minutes over mountainous terrain.  Through TOHL’s techniques, pipelines can now be installed cheaper and faster than ever before, which is crucial for people in developing countries.  
Read more: http://bit.ly/PWRS06
Photos: http://bit.ly/O54Bwd
======
chefsurfing
Link to Kickstarter project: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tohl/tohl-
elevating-infr...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tohl/tohl-elevating-
infrastructure)

------
apsinha
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/yjmxc/my_friend_has_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/yjmxc/my_friend_has_developed_a_helicopter_deployment/)

